# Free jersey - taken



## Willd (10 Aug 2021)

You'd just need to cover the postage  In the rather unlikely scenario that someone else has the same exquisite taste as me and promises never to come into contact with me whilst wearing the same one  I have an unworn medium jersey, as below.

It was described as suitable for chest 37-40.1", but it's not, as I'm at the top-end of that range and it's far too small. As it probably only cost 3p to make in a Chinese sweat-shop they didn't want it returning and just sent out a large replacement


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Aug 2021)

That's...erm...eye-catching!
Sadly I'm a bit dimensionally challenged for it.


----------



## postman (11 Aug 2021)

Accy this is right up your street.Go well with some tweed shorts,and Victorian ankle boots in brown,with segs.


----------



## Rock bus (11 Aug 2021)

do you think it’d fit 38“ chest? If so, I’d gladly take it!


----------



## Rock bus (11 Aug 2021)

Although just noticed youre in Rugby and I’m Leamington so is a genuine risk we could bump into each other!!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

Rock bus said:


> Although just noticed youre in Rugby and I’m Leamington so is a genuine risk we could bump into each other!!


Tell the rest of the chaingang that you are twins?


----------



## Willd (12 Aug 2021)

@Rock bus I'd think so, if you're a slim 38.  I go through / pass Leamington now and then and could always drop it off to avoid postage, if you PM me your address. If it doesn't fit you can always pass it on again


----------



## Rock bus (12 Aug 2021)

That’d be great
sent message with address


----------



## Colin Grigson (19 Aug 2021)

I am so pleased that wouldn’t fit me


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Aug 2021)

I would fit me!

when I saw would - that is the past tense - in this case about 40 years ago - maybe 45
i.e. the 70s - when it would also have looked normal - just add some purple flares and your off - or I would have been
I also had the purple shows which would have looked great with it (based on a 70s definition of great)


----------



## Craig the cyclist (21 Aug 2021)

I would take it, I need another arm warmer


----------

